# Breaking News, Lady GaGa turns into Mantis!!!



## agent A (Nov 24, 2011)

The Mother Monster has reportedly turned into a Creobroter gemmatus. No word on the cause but here is a picture of the pop star as a mantis, looking very dignified and glamourous despite being a mantis, and she has called herself "Creo GaGa"


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 24, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Precarious (Nov 24, 2011)

Holly [email protected]! He's right!

This is from the TMZ site...


----------



## agent A (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow!!! I love it! And she even grew her hair out, yay!!!


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 24, 2011)

:lol: The first one actually looks a lot like her (Somehow).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2011)

haha, lol... I'm telling! hey she is on tonight at 8pm eastern for a holiday special


----------



## agent A (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm recording it tonight yay!!!  I can wait!!! I &lt;3 the mama monster!!!


----------



## Tijl (Nov 24, 2011)

woow, for a moment there, I thought I was on the lady gaga fansite


----------



## ismart (Nov 24, 2011)

Normally i don't care much for Lady Gaga, but these recent pics make me want to have a bad romance with her. :wub:


----------



## agent A (Nov 25, 2011)

Keep your hands off my lady punk  no fair u live in the same state as her  lol!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

Tijl said:


> woow, for a moment there, I thought I was on the lady gaga fansite


I'm NOT a fan of the Lady CACA.  :lol:


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 25, 2011)

I also have immense dislike for her/songs.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

In her final molt it's rumored that she will turn back into a man, some of my friends swear she's a tranny. :wacko:


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't listen to pop music so I have no opinion on her music, but she is definitely more of an artist than your average pop star, and an extra weird chick which earns bonus points from me.

I don't see any need to beat down what a 15-year-old is into.

You know you all bought Madonna's Borderline when it came out!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah...But THAT'S Madonna. My very first LP was Cyndi Lauper's "She's so unusual". :lol: I bought it at Gemco, if anybody knows what that _was. _Lady CACA is now making headlines by dressing like a normal person. ######! I guess I'm just jealous I can't make a career out of making every day Halloween.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Yeah...But THAT'S Madonna. My very first LP was Cyndi Lauper's "She's so unusual". :lol: I bought it at Gemco, if anybody knows what that _was. _Lady CACA is now making headlines by dressing like a normal person. ######! I guess I'm just jealous I can't make a career out of making every day Halloween.


It's an age thing. At 15 I was all about Devo and Adam &amp; the Ants. I still love them. Always will. But if they came out today I would probably think they were stupid and gimmicky.

Not to go on and on about this stuff but pop is about the whole package. That's how it works. You can't just do music or look 'cool'. It's got to be a whole packaged persona. I don't think you could say with any authority that Madonna's or Cindy Lauper's music was any better than Gaga. They both had producers that were at the top of their game working in the studio making their sound what it is. They are the face on the packaging, for the most part. They are a figurehead - like the President. Yeah, I went there. I got political, but not really. All Presidents are only figureheads representing the interests of big business. Different face, same agenda. :yawn:


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 25, 2011)

I was a music major in college; I can understand the disdain for pop music, etc. But if any of you don't think Lady Gaga is talented, I offer this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_GMgkcc2KM

That's how one of her songs was originally written, before it churned through the pop process. Admittedly, I like both versions but the live performance is especially remarkable.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> That's how one of her songs was originally written, before it churned through the pop process. Admittedly, I like both versions but the live performance is especially remarkable.


I'm with you on that. No doubt she is an real artist living out success within a pop persona. Not my thing but I respect her for being as bold as she is.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

Let us not forget these rare gems that I used jam with my girl friends!

Still kind of like this one, lol

http://youtu.be/0JQAAW_-Txw


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

Or maybe this??? Hahaha

http://youtu.be/u_aWXGS4yFM

Well it was good back then? lol


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey, I like some weird, like Bowie for example. Let's Dance!


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 25, 2011)

What is too become of this! SHe must molt back into a singer or else she will be a creo forever!!!!!


----------



## agent A (Nov 25, 2011)

The video lunarstorm posted is the exact reason I love Lady GaGa, she uses song as a second language! She believes that indivduality is good and isn't afraid to express herself, too many kids today concern about being like everyone else and being popular that they prey on those who aren't afraid to be who they are, something I noticed a lot in middle school, she may be a little crazy, but she is someone who advocates those who are truly unique, sure, being myself doesn't land me a ton of friends, but at least I'm not always worried about being someone who I'm not, we only have 1 life, shouldn't it be our choice how to live it?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

But then again I'm also guilty of liking this "Ga-Ga" like stuff too, love the guitar riff! Yes those are real instruments, remember those? :lol: 

http://youtu.be/PEf5F-3OPDs


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

agent A you are exactly right! Look at the mess I used to listen too, I for one am not putting you down one bit! It's just in fun Bud, freedom of choice is golden.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

Long live the Mother Monster!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

agent A said:


> The video lunarstorm posted is the exact reason I love Lady GaGa, she uses song as a second language! She believes that indivduality is good and isn't afraid to express herself, too many kids today concern about being like everyone else and being popular that they prey on those who aren't afraid to be who they are, something I noticed a lot in middle school, she may be a little crazy, but she is someone who advocates those who are truly unique, sure, being myself doesn't land me a ton of friends, but at least I'm not always worried about being someone who I'm not, we only have 1 life, shouldn't it be our choice how to live it?


Well said. Kind of funny you get that from a pop diva now. For me it was the punk scene and 'new wave'. As far from the mainstream as I could get.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

We WERE the "cool" kids. :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

agent A said:


> being myself doesn't land me a ton of friends, but at least I'm not always worried about being someone who I'm not, we only have 1 life, shouldn't it be our choice how to live it?


Often at times being yourself can take some bravery, but in the end you'll be rewarded for it, so don't let anyone change what you like or who you are! I put the Metal post above to show how liking a wide range of music will help you understand and appreciate what music really is, which is "what ever you want it to be", some people will think i worship the devil :devil2: (which I don't) from what they hear, but the truth is I just liked the high energy and blazing guitars. :angel: 

To summarize: Just Be Yourself and rest you can't always control...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 25, 2011)

Adam Ant and Devo are no longer cool?!!!  

I better catch up with the times!

I once saw Lady GaGa do a great live performance on the Palladia channel. When she lifted her leg and started playing with her foot for some extra notes, I was extremely impressed. I don't like all the songs, but I believe she is very talented and a true musician, even if she rarely wears pants.  I think if someone sounds good live, they really are good. :clap:


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Adam Ant and Devo are no longer cool?!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

This is one of my guilty pleasures. I know..."You're Horrible, Muriel". The slow motion is the icing on the cake. You can even hear her say "OUCH!". I know I'm gonna hear it for this. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> This is one of my guilty pleasures. I know..."You're Horrible, Muriel". The slow motion is the icing on the cake. You can even hear her say "OUCH!". I know I'm gonna hear it for this. :lol:


Now that's a pro when you can take a spill like that and just keep performing.

Adam Ant does the same thing in the beginning of this 2011 performance. ^_^


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2011)

:lol: It's kinda like he went crowd surfing in a lagoon.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

Is he wearing a turkey on his head?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 25, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Is he wearing a turkey on his head?


I think he puts anything up there that will distract from the fact he's probably balding.

 

:blush:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 25, 2011)

Gaga and Slayer are two things I can listen to and enjoy more than a bit. None of the Ant or Devo selections, etc. were tolerable for me. Listening to them, I felt like I was babysitting other people's children while they were out collecting amazing bugs.

That Stern performance was impressive. Her voice is an instrument (a good one).


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 26, 2011)

God I love Stern, best DJ ever!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotta say, she is another Michael! She has talent most artist dream of!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 26, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Gotta say, she is another Michael! She has talent most artist dream of!


You mean Michael Myers, right?


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 26, 2011)

Most talented Michael in our lifetime:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Well we successfully have blown up another seemingly innocent post!

And Rebecca is obviously talking about this Michael:






Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Since this post has gone virile, and I know Devo is through being cool, and Adam may be on the out(who knew), is it proper(OK) to get my hair going the way the lead singer from this band has it? I have the length to work with I think.

Kind of a owl in the woods look...


----------



## Precarious (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, you want a good laugh? Beat this...

This was my first music project back in the 80's. Back then I had a sampler, a synth and a 4-track cassette recorder. The VHS camcorder was rented for $100. I really had nothing to do with the video but I'm roaming around in the background in my Residents t-shirt, bleached jeans and saggy leather jacket (which I still have). The singer was a guy I worked with (who later ruined the project, so I stole his girlfriend and quit the band... but that's another story).

  :lol:  ^_^ :whistling: 

Now no one can blackmail me with that information. I feel safer already.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 27, 2011)

haha, Loon! Michael Jackson! even though, I am enjoying all the others u guys are coming up with, what else u got?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 27, 2011)

Or this one! http://youtu.be/vYEXzx-TINc


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 19, 2012)

I caught this video clip on 'Extra' the other night. Would anyone agree that her bodyguard's actions were a little over the top? And I love the way her highness keeps right on walking like she hasn't a care in the world.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 19, 2012)

NO AUTOGRAPHS! :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

whatever you do, DONT POKE HER FACE


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2012)

Wordy! hey, that looks like my hubby!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

This topic is very interesting


----------



## massaman (Aug 19, 2012)

I Personally cant stand lady ga ga and what she stands for and what not but thats just me and many other persons!


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

massaman said:


> I Personally cant stand lady ga ga and what she stands for and what not but thats just me and many other persons!


u say this before or after she supports research for aids diabetes and cancer and gay rights and stuff??

just because someone is a singer doesnt mean they r not human and that they do not support humanitarian causes!!  she has met with the president at least twice to discuss humanitarian causes

http://www.suntimes.com/entertainment/14586824-421/justin-bieber-lady-gaga-join-beyonces-humanitarian-day-effort.html

http://www.wkyc.com/news/national/256769/22/Obama-Bieber-Gaga-join-Beyonce-for-campaign

http://blog.chron.com/celebritybuzz/2012/08/stars-join-team-beyonce-to-spread-hope/

http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2012/08/patrick-schwarzenegger-teams-up-with-gagas-born-this-way-foundation/

did u do any of that??? DIDNT THINK SO!!


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> u say this before or after she supports research for aids diabetes and cancer and gay rights and stuff??
> 
> just because someone is a singer doesnt mean they r not human and that they do not support humanitarian causes!!  she has met with the president at least twice to discuss humanitarian causes
> 
> ...


  This is why I dont argue with you


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> This is why I dont argue with you


and i dont think massa should be critisizing lady gaga

wat's the difference between massa and gaga??

A: i'd say about 92 million dollars and counting!!! being weird pays off :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 19, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> This is why I dont argue with you


Plus he might wring your neck.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> u say this before or after she supports research for aids diabetes and cancer and gay rights and stuff??
> 
> just because someone is a singer doesnt mean they r not human and that they do not support humanitarian causes!!  she has met with the president at least twice to discuss humanitarian causes
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100 percent


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Plus he might wring your neck.


I remember that :tt2: lol


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Plus he might wring your neck.


this might alarm all lady gaga haters:

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news/85228/Is-Lady-Gaga-About-To-Be-A-Pregnant-Bride


----------



## massaman (Aug 19, 2012)

All I can say is I just dont like people like ga ga and her and what not its nothing personal but everyone can like or dislike who they want when then want and how they want and theres other people in the world who does 100 times more then what ga ga does anyways!


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

massaman said:


> theres other people in the world who does 100 times more then what ga ga does anyways!


is this really about keeping tabs? she doesnt have to advocate the way she does so be grateful she does there r peeps who do more than her but u r not one of them so don't even go there with me


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> this might alarm all lady gaga haters:
> 
> http://www.entertain...-Pregnant-Bride


Wait! Hold on!?! How can she be pregnant if she's secretly really a man??? Now I'm baffled...


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wait! Hold on!?! How can she be pregnant if she's secretly really a man??? Now I'm baffled...


she's not pregnant

I AM!!

jk


----------



## massaman (Aug 19, 2012)

well I wont go there because I dont justify myself to anyone and dont get me started on the president either theres lines that no one crosses when their dealing with me and if you cross the line with me then there will be hades to pay!


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2012)

massaman said:


> well I wont go there because I dont justify myself to anyone and dont get me started on the president either theres lines that no one crosses when their dealing with me and if you cross the line with me then there will be hades to pay!


ok

let's leave it at that, this topic started as a silly joke about the mother monster becoming a mantis let's keep it that way


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder if she'll name her baby "Baby Gaga". :lol:


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 20, 2012)

I have only read the first few pages of this thread, but I love adam ant. I remember listening to him at my G-mas house with my sister during the new year of some 1980's year.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Aug 20, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Plus he might wring your neck.





agent A said:


> and i dont think massa should be critisizing lady gaga
> 
> wat's the difference between massa and gaga??
> 
> A: i'd say about 92 million dollars and counting!!! being weird pays off :tt2:


Lol... im just gonna back away... slowly...


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 20, 2012)

massaman said:


> All I can say is I just dont like people like ga ga and her and what not its nothing personal but everyone can like or dislike who they want when then want and how they want and theres other people in the world who does 100 times more then what ga ga does anyways!


Sounds personal to me. HATER! Maybe she should try some gutteral wailing to earn some of massaman's lauds. I doubt she'd be interested in them, anyway. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> u say this before or after she supports research for aids diabetes and cancer and gay rights and stuff??
> 
> just because someone is a singer doesnt mean they r not human and that they do not support humanitarian causes!!  she has met with the president at least twice to discuss humanitarian causes
> 
> ...


I saw him espousing creationism in another thread. Without over generalizing, he might not support tha stuff for religious reasons.


----------

